# Apple kündigt Abhilfe gegen Scareware "Mac Defender" an



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2011)

In einem neuen Supportdokument führt der Mac-Hersteller aus, wie man den Social-Engineering-Schädling loswird. Im nächsten OS-X-Update soll das automatisch gehen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

